# An apple a day keeps the doctor away!



## mirind4

Dag!

I eat apple everyday, because I like it so much, and as the saying goes: "An apple a day, keeps the doctor away!". Needless to say, this post is written because I would like to know how to say this sentence in dutch. I have found the following translation for this, but I am not sure it is the right way to say it, or something is wrong in it: Een appel per dag houdt de dokter weg!

Thanks a lot in advance!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

Your translation is correct. However, be aware that this is not a fixed expression in Dutch, as it is in English.


----------



## mirind4

Thanks! Maybe I have found the right phrase in a dutch website: "Één appel per dag houdth echt de dokter weg"
But to be honest I am wondering a bit about it. The article is about the positive health effects of the apple, so that's why there is the "echt" = "really" word in the sentence, the writer of the article wants to emphasize the saying...
It is sad to hear that there is no any saying which is relating to this :\


----------



## Peterdg

No, the writer just translated the sentence as you did. It's not a fixed expression either in Dutch.

There is another one though that we could adapt a little to make your very own expression.

What does exist is "Bitter in de mond, maakt het hart gezond". It does not refer to fruit but it was said to young children (first half of the previous century) that had to drink cod-liver oil (which really tastes bad) to get stronger. 

So, if we change it a little, we could say: "Elke dag een appel in de mond, maakt het hart gezond" and you have your very own personal expression in Dutch and you can honestly say you read it from a native speaker (again ).


----------



## mirind4

Great! I like it, thank you very much!


----------



## YellowOnline

Van Dale translates the expression as "Een appel per dag houdt de dokter uit huis". I doesn't sound as nice as in English though. Can't we just invent an equivalent? Here are some ideas: 
"Een appel per dag vermijdt huiduitslag."
"Een appel dagelijks is voor de gezondheid iets wonderbaarlijks."
"Met een appel bij het ontbijt geraakt men de dokter snel kwijt."
"Appeltje in de wand, gezondste in het land."

Etc.

"一天一苹果, 医生远离我!"


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Van Dale translates the expression as "Een appel per dag houdt de dokter uit huis". I doesn't sound as nice as in English though. Can't we just invent an equivalent? Here are some ideas:
> "Een appel per dag vermijdt huiduitslag."
> "Een appel dagelijks is voor de gezondheid iets wonderbaarlijks."
> "Met een appel bij het ontbijt geraakt men de dokter snel kwijt."
> "Appeltje in de wand, gezondste in het land."



Ja, die vertaling van Van Dale is niet erg populair onder native speakers. Geen hits op Google. 

Wat mij is opgevallen, is dat _an apple a day keeps the doctor away_ vaak onvertaald wordt gelaten (althans, in Nederland). Er is kennelijk geen appelig equivalent in het Nederlands. Sommigen willen het wel vertalen met _snoep verstandig, eet een appel,_ een reclameslogan die in de jaren 70 in Nederland in zwang was, maar de boodschap daarvan was het in stand houden van een goed gebit, niet het in stand houden van de gezondheid in het algemeen.

Edit: I noticed I should have responded in English. Sorry.


----------



## mirind4

@YellowOnline Thanks for the suggestions, I like them 

@bibibiben No worries, I have translated it with more or less success! Thanks for it!


----------

